# Conversion of Drum Brakes



## Twwtuna (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi
I recently acquired a pristine 65 GTO driver (3x2, 4 speed). While the car has some non born with items already in place (period correct wood steering wheel, Rally II rims, CAI set up for carbs, etc.), I am also seriously considering making a conversion from drum to disc brakes----at least in the front. The standard drum brakes are just not conducive to driving enjoyment besides being a potential safety issue. This is the second 65 GTO I have owned (purchased a Tiger gold 3x2, 4 speed new 50 years ago while in college) and the memory of how horribly the car stopped then never left me.
Does anyone have any recommendations or issues related to this conversion and best brake package to consider that have gone through this same concern with their car. Any insight and recommendations would be most appreciated.
Thanks.
Terry


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

For the 100th time on this forum, I'll mention it one last time. The best front disc brakes in my opinion for a street driven car are the factory discs, spindles, and calipers off of a '62-'72 A-body. They are high quality, fit perfectly, don't alter the wheel alignment, and are cheap and readily available. They are better quality alloys than the new, 'super duper' stuff being sold, and are made in USA, not China. Put a set off of a '72 Cutlass on a '65 GTO 20 years ago or so for a grand total of $90, including the master cylinder and lines. Still on the car, still working perfectly.


----------



## Twwtuna (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.
Much appreciated!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You bet. Lots of aftermarket kits available, but my choice is factory parts off of a later '69-'72 A-body. A painless conversion where everything fits and works perfectly with no headache involved. And the cheapest route to take, too.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah ,good luck finding a 69-72 A body that hasn't been stripped to the bones. Its not 20 years ago, these spindles are being repo'd around $100, rock auto has the calipers for $20 each, brake booster $70, new lines you can run yourself from a roll of brake line $25, proportion valve $80, pads $15-20. So not the $90 from 20 years ago but you can still do it relatively cheap. unless you find some junkyard gold not sure what maryland/socarolina has to offer in the way of A bodies


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Plenty of these cars where I am, Crusty. I don't always consider the location of the rest of you guys when I spout off.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> Plenty of these cars where I am, Crusty. I don't always consider the location of the rest of you guys when I spout off.


I tried to locate these parts when I wanted to do the conversion and the dismantlers I called in Birdoo just laughed.
I ended up just buying a kit from Summit.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I have the gm disc. set-up on my '65. works well. back in the day, if you installed a set of brake shoes that had too hard of a lining, the car didn't want to stop. the softer linings worked better. (raybestos red box) 242 n 246 brake shoes.


----------

